# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Почему на западных форумах лечат только HJT

## wise-wistful

Походил, посмотрел по англоязычным форумам специализирующихся на лечении от вирусов и не пойму, что они в основном лечат только при помощи HJT и подобным этой программами, а то и вовсе из серии: «А ты посмотри там или щёлкни здесь, обнови свой антивирус и проверь им, удали свой антивирус и поставь этот и т.д. и т.п.» В английской ветке на форуме Касперского ещё интересней - там используют какую-то третью программу и в правилах форума предупреждение не вылаживать логи от HJT они будут удалены. Кстати здесь же нашёл совет – обнови антивирус до 7 версии(это конечно право модераторов), но странно в русской ветке проходит лечение, а в английской нет???. 
Как Вам лечение удалить со всех дисков autorun.inf и всё, хотя он запускает другие программы. Попытался раз предложить правила как описано на англоязычной ветке вирусинфо (кстати ссылку не забыл указать откуда взяты правила) ноль внимания.
А вопрос такой - может, кто знает: у них есть программа похожая на АВЗ Олега Зайцева?? 
Заранее прошу строго не судить за моё высказывание, я только начинающий на этом поприще.

PS: Не касается вышесказанного, но всётаки: Сосед ставит KIS 7.0.1.231? так что не удивляйтесь если не увидите AKoK в эфире.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

А почему Вы у них не спросите? Мы то тут причем?

----------


## wise-wistful

> А почему Вы у них не спросите? Мы то тут причем?


Да я не говорю, что кто-либо на этом форуме причём-то просто интересуюсь, а просто спрашиваю может кто знает, есть у них что-то похожее на АВЗ или нет.

По поводу спросить у них - они большей частью странные какие-то то ли душа не славянская то ли ещё что. Сразу забанить наровят.

----------


## akok

> PS: Не касается вышесказанного, но всётаки: Сосед ставит KIS 7.0.1.231? так что не удивляйтесь если не увидите AKoK в эфире.


Я все таки в эфире спс acronis :094: 

 :150: wise-wistful теперь понятно чем вы занимаетесь в рабочее время

----------


## Numb

Вообще, на каждом форуме, подобном virusinfo.info, используют свой набор утилит. С тем же успехом у нас можно спросить, почему мы не используем, или редко используем avenger, например, или утилиты от sysinternals. Просто есть определенный, сложившийся за время существования ресурса, набор средств диагностики/лечения.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Вообще, на каждом форуме, подобном virusinfo.info, используют свой набор утилит. С тем же успехом у нас можно спросить, почему мы не используем, или редко используем avenger, например, или утилиты от sysinternals. Просто есть определенный, сложившийся за время существования ресурса, набор средств диагностики/лечения.


Спасибо. 
Это в принципе понятно, но опять же об англиской ветке форума Касперского - она почему - то в корни отличается от русской. Вроде бы под эгидой одного продукта работают, а такие отличия. На virusinfo.info вижу многих, которые помогают на русской ветке. Может они в курсе (общались с модераторами): почему, так.

----------


## XP user

> почему, так.


1) В английской ветке Касперского никто толком с AVZ работать не умеет. Lucian Bara использует иногда логи ComboFix.
2) На других форумах есть свои тулзы: Видимо вы не посещали достаточно специализированных форумов по этому поводу. Один пример общих инструкций (+ тулзы):
http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6035_102...sageID=2432058

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

> 1) В английской ветке Касперского никто толком с AVZ работать не умеет. 
> Paul


Так может предложить Lucian Bara как внешних специалистов взять helper'ов с virusinfo.info или предложить ему поучиться, если администрация virusinfo.info возрожать не будет

----------


## XP user

> Так может предложить Lucian Bara как внешних специалистов взять helper'ов с virusinfo.info или предложить ему поучиться, если администрация virusinfo.info возрожать не будет


Lucian уже давно за, но там правит Don Pelotas, причём ОЧЕНЬ жёстко - старый сонсерватор, видимо, и измений от курса не любит. Бывает так, что Lucian какие-то разумные пути решения предлагает (он хорошо соображает), и Don Pelotas их прямо удаляет - (типа: 'лечить надо с Касперским, иначе лучше формат С'). Только с инструкциями сверху можно будет там что-то изменить...

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

> Lucian уже давно за, но там правит Don Pelotas, причём ОЧЕНЬ жёстко - старый сонсерватор, видимо, и измений от курса не любит. Бывает так, что Lucian какие-то разумные пути решения предлагает (он хорошо соображает), и Don Pelotas их прямо удаляет - (типа: 'лечить надо с Касперским, иначе лучше формат С'). Только с инструкциями сверху можно будет там что-то изменить...
> Paul


Раз так, то остаётся только посочувствовать пользователям английской ветки Касперского. В их царстве я вижу только один проблеск это ваши советы:"Ever had the problem that you couldn't open any files types like .exe, .txt, etc. after your anti-virus program deleted some nasties from your system? You can download a BAT file (zipped) that will restore all of the "default" associations that XP ships with. The BAT file can be downloaded HERE.
You can also fix separate file association problems by downloading the files indicated." Даже странно, что это оставили. 
Ну да ладно это его личное дело. 
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Макcим

Оффтоп в оффтопе: Был у меня недавно случай с Don Pelotas. В одной ветке (русскоязычной) форума ЛК пользователь начал нецензурно выражаться, я нажал на кнопку "report", модератора там нет, администраторов тоже нет (выходной день), ответил Don Pelotas. Ответил, что не понимает ни слова по русски (я ни слова по английски ). Что делать, мат нужно удалить... Пришлось мне, вооружившись переводчиком гугла, переводить фразы которые были в посте... Догадываюсь как гугл их перевел и что подумал обо мне Don, но честь форума была спасена

----------


## XP user

Я в личке помагаю 'англоязычным' (just kidding) пользователям (преимущественно китайцам кажется), а иногда отправляю сюда, хотя у меня впечатление, что никто не слушает этот совет...  :Sad: 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

> Оффтоп в оффтопе: Был у меня недавно случай с Don Pelotas. В одной ветке (русскоязычной) форума ЛК пользователь начал нецензурно выражаться, я нажал на кнопку "report", модератора там нет, администраторов тоже нет (выходной день), ответил Don Pelotas. Ответил, что не понимает ни слова по русски, а я ни слова по английски. Что делать, мат нужно удалить... Пришлось мне, вооружившись переводчиком гугла, переводить фразы которые были в посте... Догадываюсь как гугл их перевел и что подумал обо мне Don, но честь форума была спасена


За это честь и хвала Don Pelotas, но за остальное не знаю - не знаю




> Я в личке помагаю 'англоязычным' (just kidding) пользователям (преимущественно китайцам кажется), а иногда отправляю сюда, хотя у меня впечатление, что никто не слушает этот совет...


Это да, они как то не реагируют на сообщения. Хотя может и я вёл бы себя точно также на их месте. 
Помню как первый раз сделал логи на своём компе и смотрел на них как то животное на новые ворота. Потом сосед начал подсказывать, затем пришёл посмотреть на virusinfo.info на рускоязычную ветку форума Касперского понемногу начало прояняться. Сейчас на форуме Касперского помогаю в меру своих возможностей. Подал заявку на стажёры и получил ответ, что пока6 "пропускная способность Практикума не очень высока, поэтому время вашего приема зависит от его загруженности", но ничего подождём. 
Хоть не втему но хочу поблагодарить всех создателей форума, helperov и всех остальных, от имени простых пользователей, что помогают людям бороться с всякой нечестью в их компьютерах.

----------


## Макcим

> За это честь и хвала Don Pelotas


А мне?

----------


## wise-wistful

Исправляюсь, в попыхах забыл честь и хвала *Maxim* за то, что блюдет не только за репутацией своего форума но и вовремя ставит в извесность модераторов или администраторов на других ресурсах обо всех нарушениях. Кроме того этот славный человечище идёт доконца - его не останавливает даже языковой барьер, всеми путями он идёт, к тому, что бы наказать нарушителя порядка.
Надо гордиться, что на нашем форуме (я скромно надеюсь, что здесь останусь надолго) есть такой модератор, как *Maxim*. Троекратное ура-ура-ура!!!!!

----------


## Макcим

> Исправляюсь, в попыхах забыл честь и хвала *Maxim* за то, что блюдет не только за репутацией своего форума но и вовремя ставит в извесность модераторов или администраторов на других ресурсах обо всех нарушениях.


Маленькая поправочка - модерирую не только здесь, но и на фоурме ЛК. Что virusinfo.info, что forum.kaspersky.com для меня дом родной.

----------


## XP user

> есть такой модератор, как *Maxim*. Троекратное ура-ура-ура!!!!!


@ мудрому-задумчивому:

Присоединяюсь. Максим - хороший человек. Хотелось бы увидеть, чтоб он выучил английский язык для общего развития... 

Paul

----------


## Surfer

http://www.runscanner.net/
http://www.runscanner.net/helperforums.aspx

Конечно не avz, но уже что-то, что может больше, чем HJT

----------


## Макcим

Спасибо, забыли сказать какой я скромный!

----------


## PavelA

ИМНО на англоязычных форумах применяют наиболее простые средства, типа нажал - получил лог, нажал другое - вылечился. По логу HJ можно определить, что примерно за малваре живет, а далее применить утилиты, которых довольно много. 

Скрипты АВЗ это на любителей, которые собрались, в основном, здесь на форуме.

----------


## Surfer

Это точно.

*offtop*
Насчёт вирусинфо и его минуса - огромного минуса.
Пару раз пытался загнать сюда своих знакомых, ничего невышло.
Примерный диалог



> - ааа, хеееелп, у мня вирусы, приезжай...
> - да иди ты... на virusinfo.info (и далее ссылка на правила)
> - да ты чО, столько гемороя, я лучше винду снесу.


И так человека 3 лишь за последнее время.

Так что думаю следует укоротить правила, убрать лишнее и самое главное - минимизировать кол-во перезагрузок, это больше всего раздражжает юзеров.
ИМХО.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Если юзеру проще снести винду, чем выполнить правила то пусть сносит. Тыкнуть кнопкой и  и винда здорова это к "мастерам", типа создателей супер антивирусов Калинина и Кериша

----------


## Макcим

> Так что думаю следует укоротить правила, убрать лишнее и самое главное - минимизировать кол-во перезагрузок, это больше всего раздражает юзеров.


Ну а что там можно убрать? Я предлагал убрать "Поиск файлов при помощи AVZ", т.к. сейчас не актуально. Коллеги не поддержали.

----------


## Shark

> Так что думаю следует укоротить правила, убрать лишнее и самое главное - минимизировать кол-во перезагрузок, это больше всего раздражжает юзеров.
> ИМХО.


А мотание по ХХХ - сайтам и варезам с IE их не раздражает?
ИМХО, Правила ВирусИнфо не с потолка взялись. И преследуют единственную цель - максимальную пользу в лечении.

Вы не хотите выполнять эти Правила?

Ради Бога!
Только потрудиться придётся. Потрудиться понять, что есть браузеры, позволяющие запрещать Java - scripts с подозрительных сайтов или сайтов с опасным содержимым!
Опера - это плохо?
Или Эксплорер - наша религия? Если да - не говорите ничего людям, которые что-то на добровольных началах и не для себя делают.

----------


## Surfer

Мне ? Яж не про себя говорил, правила мне в ближайшие лет "пицот" не пригодятся.  :Smiley: 
И заражаются обычно через десять рук, так что порносайты и варез обычно не при делах.

Я предлагаю сделать ещё миниправила, по крайней мере в качестве эксперимента, убрать тягомотину и ребуты.
Текущие правила представляют целый мануал. =/ Вот людям и лень это делать.

----------


## wise-wistful

> ИМНО на англоязычных форумах применяют наиболее простые средства, типа нажал - получил лог, нажал другое - вылечился. По логу HJ можно определить, что примерно за малваре живет, а далее применить утилиты, которых довольно много.


Посмотрев англоязычные форумы пришёл к тому же выводу. Складывается впечатление, что все байки Задорного о Западе правда. Главное поменьше действий и всё. Недавно встретил такую тему:
- пользователь - помогите у меня вирус: автораны на диске С и D. Через некоторое время сообщение от него жеЖ Не стоит беспокоиться я уже их удалил.
- специалисты форума начинают объяснять, что наличие аторана говорит о том, что он скорее всего, что-то запускает и надо-бы это что-то найти.
-пользователь - а зачем у меня уже ничего не запускается и т.д. и т.п. такой демагогии на 6 страниц.




> только гемороя, я лучше винду снесу.


Ну если человеку проще снести и Винду и он думает, что на этом всё кончено, то тут ничего не поделаешь, остаётся только надеяться, что это решит проблемы которые у него возникли. Не мешало бы ему отформатировать все диски.
А то,что правила читать не хочеться, выполнять логи, а потом лечиться - то это наверное из-за того, что наша жизнь местами слишком стала похожа на ЗападЖ побыстрее и поменьше затраченных усилий, а то ведь время деньги.
А если у человека рабочий компьютер или много всяких программ, которые потом проблематично переустанавливать - то я думаю, что он взвесив все за и против всётаки решит сделать логи и пройти курс лечения.




> Маленькая поправочка - модерирую не только здесь, но и на фоурме ЛК. Что virusinfo.info, что forum.kaspersky.com для меня дом родной.


Прошу простить, на forum.kaspersky.com не обратил внимания.

----------


## Макcим

> Я предлагаю сделать ещё миниправила, по крайней мере в качестве эксперимента, убрать тягомотину и ребуты.


Что должно входить в эти мини-правила?

----------


## rubin

Против мини-правил. Как уже говорили - если пользователю проще снести Винду - флаг в руки 
Я за все время пользования компьютером ни разу не переустанавливал операционную систему, и это для меня абсолютно крайняя мера. Видимо не все меня поддерживают

----------


## RiC

> Что должно входить в эти мини-правила?


AVPTool, там как раз одна кнопка. Нажимать меньше, зато качать больше.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Против мини-правил. Как уже говорили - если пользователю проще снести Винду - флаг в руки 
> Я за все время пользования компьютером ни разу не переустанавливал операционную систему, и это для меня абсолютно крайняя мера. Видимо не все меня поддерживают


Я хоть не являюсь helper'om, но полностью согласен.

----------


## Shark

Одна и что?
Некоторые господа просто непонимают, что нужно сделать!
Хоть разбейся вдрызг!

*Дорогие друзья! Уже не смешно!*

*ИМХО, всё Ваши проблемы (или их большинство) происходят от того, что Вы Ослом пользуетесь!*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Проблема в настройках? Или в Выборе?

----------


## Макcим

> Против мини-правил.


Спокойно, я просто хочу узнать мнение Surfer.

----------


## akok

> Против мини-правил. Как уже говорили - если пользователю проще снести Винду - флаг в руки 
> Я за все время пользования компьютером ни разу не переустанавливал операционную систему, и это для меня абсолютно крайняя мера. Видимо не все меня поддерживают


Полностью согласен с коллегой. Но переустановка виндовс если честно вчерашний день с появлением програм позволяющих создать\востановить образ диска необходимость переустановки при падении просто пропала.


p.s. Сосед по кабинету (*wise-wistful*)не даст соврать если не акронис то наш IT отдел имел бы сильную головную боль

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *всё Ваши проблемы (или их большинство) происходят от того, что Вы Ослом пользуетесь!*


Ну и я ослом пользуюсь и что?

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*




> если не акронис то наш IT отдел имел бы сильную головную боль


Ghost тоже рулит

----------


## wise-wistful

> p.s. Сосед по кабинету (*wise-wistful*)не даст соврать если не акронис то наш IT отдел имел бы сильную головную боль


Это да. акронис сильная вещь, позволяющая делать всевозможные эксперементы со своей системой, не один раз выручала. Да не только эксперементы, иногда возмешь программку не знаешь точно пригодиться или нет, как она работает - тёмный лес. Поставил програмку, посмотрел не понравилось чтобы не заморачиваться с удалением чисткой реестра и прочими приколами восстновился из архива акрониса и бинго всё как раньше было.

----------


## Shark

> Ну и я ослом пользуюсь и что?


Если ему разрешено всё и не закрыты дыры в ОС - Вы покойник!

Хотя,имхо, ставить сервис - Паки на Винду - чистая лотерея.
Типа попал - не попал.
Падение Винды после сервис-паков, увы, не редкость...

Да и лучше не станет. ОгнеЛис тоже обновляется - только толку мало: дыры всё находят и находят.
А к Опере нареканий не было. Поправьте меня, если я неправ.

----------


## RiC

> Посмотрев англоязычные форумы пришёл к тому же выводу. Складывается впечатление, что все байки Задорного о Западе правда.


Несовсем, просто инструмента подобного AVZ у них нет, даже отдаленно напоминающего его по возможностям, максимально близкий - уже упоминавшийся ранее RunScanner, ещё пару достаточно популярных от "OldTimer":
WinPFind - http://download.bleepingcomputer.com...WinPFind35.exe
OMoveIt (аналог KillBox) - http://download.bleepingcomputer.com.../OTMoveIt2.exe
ну и уже знакомые - Combofix, Avenger, Gmer. 
Плюс ещё куча мелких и незаслуживающих особого внимания.
Из этого действительно полезны Avenger и Gmer, остальное не очень, WinPFind содержит пару багов, в результате чего часть троянов не попадает в лог, по этому поводу я отписывал OT, но исправить их он не в состоянии.

----------


## akok

Да Опера сильная вещь один из самых безопасных браузеров. 
Если честно ослом япользуюсь от силы 1-2 в квартал когда заплаты на виндовс с офф сайта качаю  :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

Кстати, это для спецов переставить Винду - игрушка.
А что делать простому "мега"юзеру?
Некоторые от фразы "резервная копия" шарахаются, как от чумы - какой там Акронис?
Просто простые Правила понять не могут.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Кстати, это для спецов переставить Винду - игрушка.
> А что делать простому "мега"юзеру?
> Некоторые от фразы "резервная копия" шарахаются, как от чумы - какой там Акронис?
> Просто простые Правила понять не могут.


На самом деле при восстановлении Акронисом нет ничего страшного одно за другим выпадают окошки, пользователь только выбирает из предложенного, что ему нужно сделать. Есть только одна закавыка, если не назначит диск с Виндой активным, то будут небольшие проблемы, которые впрочем решаются при последующем восстановлении.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вы покойник!


Никому привет передать не желаете? 




> Хотя,имхо, ставить сервис - Паки на Винду - чистая лотерея.
> Типа попал - не попал.
> Падение Винды после сервис-паков, увы, не редкость...


Какими руками ставить, такой и результат. Не читали про совет делать резервную копию системы? Вообще то при глобальном обновлении *любой ОС* настоятельно реккомендуется делать резервную копию всех важных данных и самой ОС. Как можно протестировать на совместимость со всем софтом и со всем и вариантами настроек?
Или Вы противник обновлений? Я вот не могу понять, все кричат, мол МС выпускает заплатки на систему, кода ж это закончится и т.д. А что, лучше чтоб не выпускали? А зачем вообще обновления? Да, логика.... А как Вы думаете, кроме МС никто не выпускает патчи для ОС? Ну там к FreeBSD, Linux, Solaris

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

> Так что думаю следует укоротить правила, убрать лишнее и самое главное - минимизировать кол-во перезагрузок, это больше всего раздражжает юзеров.


Дальше некуда оптимизировать, перезагрузка требуется только одна.
А на счет укоротить правила, первый кандидат на это, по-моему, HJT.
После выхода AVZ 4.29 он уже мало актуален.

----------


## Макcим

> Если ему разрешено всё и не закрыты дыры в ОС - Вы покойник!


Это стереотип. Что значит "всё разрешено"? Дыры в ОС - это отсутствие обновлений или не отключенные службы?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Дыры в ОС - это отсутствие обновлений или не отключенные службы?


Самая большая дыра в ОС это прокладка между стулом и монитором

----------


## Макcим

> А на счет укоротить правила, первый кандидат на это, по-моему, HJT.


Не согласен. AVZ кое-что пропускает.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ссори за оффтоп
Maxim 
Moderator
Регистрация: 25.02.2007
Сообщения: 3,066 
*Репутация: 666* 
Предлагаю дать статус аццкий модератор  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15320 - насчёт оперы, вырастет популярность ( не вырастет  :Smiley:  ) - будут дыры, кому нужно создавать сплоиты под браузер, которым никто не пользуется ?

Насчёт миниправил - чисто теория, нужно внимательно изучить текущие, тогда уже и предлагать. Хотя смысла нет, раз тут все консерваторы  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Самая большая дыра в ОС это прокладка между стулом и монитором


Согласен. Я больше не доказываю с пеной во рту что IE (как и Windows) одна дыра. Не обновленный IE без SP2 - да.

----------


## Shark

Да понимаю я - не новичок.
Но есть же ещё и топтуны обыкновенные...

Разобраться как сделать резервную копию - можно.
Но не все этим заниматься будут.
Если прочитать и выполнить разжёванные инструкции влом - то я вообще уползаю под стол в тёмный угол и не дышу!
Просто ужас!

----------


## Макcим

> Ссори за оффтоп
> Maxim 
> Moderator
> Регистрация: 25.02.2007
> Сообщения: 3,066 
> *Репутация: 666* 
> Предлагаю дать статус аццкий модератор


Благодаря тебе, между прочим

----------


## Shark

> Согласен. Я больше не доказываю с пеной во рту что IE (как и Windows) одна дыра. Не обновленный IE без SP2 - да.


Обновлённый - тоже дырястый.
Там где одни баги закрывают - новые селятся!
Когда голова отдельно, а руки - ноги отдельно - хорошего не жди.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, вот почему-то все забыли о ткаом правиле, после успешной вирусной или хакерской атаки, реккомендуется переустановить ОС с нуля, ибо неведомо какие чёрные ходы мог оставить злоумышленник в системе

----------


## wise-wistful

> Несовсем, просто инструмента подобного AVZ у них нет, даже отдаленно напоминающего его по возможностям, максимально близкий - уже упоминавшийся ранее RunScanner, ещё пару достаточно популярных от "OldTimer":
> WinPFind - http://download.bleepingcomputer.com...WinPFind35.exe
> OMoveIt (аналог KillBox) - http://download.bleepingcomputer.com.../OTMoveIt2.exe
> ну и уже знакомые - Combofix, Avenger, Gmer. 
> Плюс ещё куча мелких и незаслуживающих особого внимания.
> Из этого действительно полезны Avenger и Gmer, остальное не очень, WinPFind содержит пару багов, в результате чего часть троянов не попадает в лог, по этому поводу я отписывал OT, но исправить их он не в состоянии.



Спасибо обязательно посмотрю

----------


## akok

Гы... навеяло провести эксперимент:
1. Взять целевую группу компов так 100
2. Зарядить сообщение: (что-то) 
ВАШ КОМПЬЮТЕР ЗАРАЖЕН!!!
ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ИЗБАВИТСЯ ОТ ВИРУСА, НЕОБХОДИМО ПРОМЫТЬ КЛАВИАТУРУ С ШАМПУНЕМ.
Хотелось бы услышать количество пользователей выполнивших данную инструкцию  


p.s. прошу не считать это призывом к действию

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Там где одни баги закрывают - новые селятся!


Ну это всюду так

----------


## Макcим

> Да, вот почему-то все забыли о ткаом правиле, после успешной вирусной или хакерской атаки, реккомендуется переустановить ОС с нуля, ибо неведомо какие чёрные ходы мог оставить злоумышленник в системе


Для домашних компов на этом можно не зацикливаться, конечно если кроме музыки и порнухи нет ни чего ценного.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Гы... навеяло провести эксперимент:
> 1. Взять целевую группу компов так 100
> 2. Зарядить сообщение: (что-то) 
> ВАШ КОМПЬЮТЕР ЗАРАЖЕН!!!
> ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ИЗБАВИТСЯ ОТ ВИРУСА, НЕОБХОДИМО ПРОМЫТЬ КЛАВИАТУРУ С ШАМПУНЕМ. 
> Хотелось бы услышать количество пользователей выполнивших данную инструкцию  
> 
> 
> p.s. прошу не считать это призывом к действию


На баше нечто подобное было... Типа "зашёл в чат, 598 человек, написал, появились новые функции чата, для активации нажмите Alt+F4, ~300 человек тут же покинули чат"

----------


## Shark

> Да, вот почему-то все забыли о ткаом правиле, после успешной вирусной или хакерской атаки, реккомендуется переустановить ОС с нуля, ибо неведомо какие чёрные ходы мог оставить злоумышленник в системе


А вот это  -ОС.
Атак лучше нее допускать. FireWalls ещё никто не отменял.
А один эксплоит под IE - и Вас уже нет.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А один эксплоит под IE - и Вас уже нет.


Да тут я, тут.... Один реальный эксплоит с софту и меня тоже не будет... Вас кстати тоже...
Вобщем, Вы меня изгоняете отсюда, как демона...  Не надейтесь, я живее всех живых 




> FireWalls ещё никто не отменял


Брандмауэр это не 100% гарантия безопасности

----------


## Макcим

> Обновлённый - тоже дырястый.
> Там где одни баги закрывают - новые селятся!
> Когда голова отдельно, а руки - ноги отдельно - хорошего не жди.


Давайте проведем эксперимент. Возьмите свежеустановленную ОС с заплатками и настройками по умолчанию. Пройдитесь по "плохим" сайтам и посмотрите что будет. Заразиться можно, но сложно. IE Вас замучает вопросами о блокировке активного содержимого, подтверждения загрузки\запуска файла и т.д. Если Вы будете соглашаться, вирья будет полный комп, если думать прежде нажать "разрешить" - IE заблокирует атаку. Конечно это *не* 100% защита, но а кто Вам её даст? Для того, чтобы атаковать юзера, не нужны эксплойты, юзер сам зайдет по ссылке, скачает и запустит зловреда, а потом скажет что виноват IE.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Давайте проведем эксперимент.


Макс, респект!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> А вот это  -ОС.
> Атак лучше нее допускать. FireWalls ещё никто не отменял.
> А один эксплоит под IE - и Вас уже нет.


Почему именно под IE? Посмотрите сколько ещё уязвимых программ есть прямо сейчас http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Почему именно под IE? Посмотрите сколько ещё уязвимых программ есть прямо сейчас http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/


А сколько ещё недообследованных

----------


## akok

> Давайте проведем эксперимент. Возьмите свежеустановленную ОС с заплатками и настройками по умолчанию. Пройдитесь по "плохим" сайтам и посмотрите что будет. Заразиться можно, но сложно. IE Вас замучает вопросами о блокировке активного содержимого, подтверждения загрузки\запуска файла и т.д. Если Вы будете соглашаться, вирья будет полный комп, если думать прежде нажать "разрешить" - IE заблокирует атаку. Конечно это *не* 100% защита, но а кто Вам её даст? Для того, чтобы атаковать юзера, не нужны эксплойты, юзер сам зайдет по ссылке, скачает и запустит зловреда, а потом скажет что виноват IE.


И это это есть самой большой проблемой

----------


## Shark

> http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15320 - насчёт оперы,


 А ничего, что текущая версия - 9.23?
Ваши сведения не актуальны . Низачод!




> вырастет популярность ( не вырастет  ) - будут дыры, кому нужно создавать сплоиты под браузер, которым никто не пользуется ?


Оперой уже пользуется достаточное количество людей. И отказываться не собираются, между прочим.

----------


## Макcим

> Макс, респект!


Не стоит. Просто я такой эксперимент проводил и понял как заблуждался.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> И это есть самой большой проблемой


Что именно? Всплывающие сообщения? Я не говорю насколько удобны встроенные инструменты безопасности, но они есть и они работают!

----------


## akok

> Не стоит. Просто я такой эксперимент проводил и понял как заблуждался.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Что именно? Всплывающие сообщения? Я не говорю насколько удобны встроенные инструменты безопасности, но они есть и они работают!


Я это имел ввиду



> Для того, чтобы атаковать юзера, не нужны эксплойты, юзер сам зайдет по ссылке, скачает и запустит зловреда, а потом скажет что виноват IE.


Простого юзверя легко заманить на всевозможные приманки (толи плагин для просмотра клубнички, толи программка для взлома мобильных телефонов и т.д. и т.п.) и только единицы просто побоятся или непоймут как это сделать.

А количество ходящих в интернете даже без простенького антивируса? Если честно я думал такие вымерли еще в 90-х, а нет, есть такие даже лечил одного с ув. рубином

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А количество ходящих в интернете даже без простенького антивируса? Если честно я думал такие вымерли еще в 90-х, а нет, есть такие даже лечил одного с ув. рубином


А кол-во ходящих в инет с необновлённым антивирусом с базами 2-х годичной давности? Таких тоже хватает...

----------


## Макcим

> А количество ходящих в интернете даже без простенького антивируса? Если честно я думал такие вымерли еще в 90-х, а нет, есть такие даже лечил одного с ув. рубином


Знаешь, если честно я не советую первым делом ставить антивирус - он просто бесполезен.

----------


## akok

А что?
Ответ: виндовс я и сам знаю :Smiley: 
Если честно я устанавливаю все програмное обеспечение затем антивирус (предпочитаю все в одном) и только тогда настраиваю сеть и обновляюсь делаю образ акрониса и успокаиваюсь 
p.s. дырки в системе закрываются в процессе ...

----------


## Макcим

Смотря где источник заражения. Если это локалка и расшареные диски, то конечно закрытие шар или хотя бы только на чтение + firewall. Если браузер, то обновление + настройка. Выявить с какого сайта было заражение.

----------


## borka

> Смотря где источник заражения. Если это локалка и расшареные диски, то конечно закрытие шар или хотя бы только на чтение + firewall.


Плюс запрет авторана для флешей.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Плюс запрет авторана для флешей.


Это да. Это должно быть незыблемое правило или аксиома, кому как больше нравиться.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

Был тут на одном из форумов, помагал бороться с вирусами, не пойму зачем ложить лог от проверки касперским в режиме он-лайн. на форуме вроде не видел зачем оно им. может кто знает ??
от Кьюрита или чего оно там от Др.Веб ещё можно понять, он там пишет что удалил. а от он-лайн сканера предпринятые действия пропустить???

----------


## borka

> а от он-лайн сканера предпринятые действия пропустить???


Думаю, проверяется детект (или его отсутствие) с последними базами. Следовательно, можно сделать вывод об актуальности баз у клиента в случае детекта в онлайне.

----------


## wise-wistful

Да там все сидят на другом антивуресе - это специализированный форум, так что им даёт проверка касперский он-лайн так и неясно.

----------


## borka

> Да там все сидят на другом антивуресе - это специализированный форум, так что им даёт проверка касперский он-лайн так и неясно.


Как что!?  Детект! 
Если каспер детектит - значит, точно вирус. Если не - тогда возможны варианты.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Детект! 
> Если каспер детектит - значит, точно вирус. Если не - тогда возможны варианты.


Т.е. они как бы пассивно признают, что их антивирус не очень раз их так интересует ответ от Касперского

----------


## borka

> Т.е. они как бы пассивно признают, что их антивирус не очень раз их так интересует ответ от Касперского


А пес их знает.  Это всего лишь мое предположение.

----------


## wise-wistful

Спасибо.

----------


## XP user

> Оперой уже пользуется достаточное количество людей. И отказываться не собираются, между прочим.


Дело не в браузере, Shark, а в плагин-ов, которые в нём сидят, и которые незаметно запускаются без вопросов для того, чтобы выполнить команды эксплойтов. Известно, что если антивирусник не узнает эксплойт, то тогда ЗАЩИТЫ НЕТ. Опера при этом не исключение. Не верите? Введите в адресную строку about**:plugins. А теперь попробуйте убрать эти плагины... )))

Paul

----------


## Shark

Да нет ничего проще:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shark

Опера не так экстремальна.
Она не лезет в Реестр и повредить её значительно трудней. К тому же она работает быстрее Эксплорера.

----------


## XP user

> Да нет ничего проще:


Снять галочку 'использовать plugins' НЕ решение, Shark... )))

Paul

----------


## Shark

> Снять галочку 'использовать plugins' НЕ решение, Shark... )))
> 
> Paul


 Ok. Есть другой способ - нужно отключить возможность их использования в другом месте.
Настройки - Дополнительно - Загрузки.
При редактировании активировать "Открыть в другом Приложении", Приложение не выбирать.
Или удалить совсем.

----------


## PavelA

Странная тема какая-то получилась. Мини-перебранка на 5 страниц  :Sad: 

Для размышления: был в командировке, офис 4 компьютера ХР Home SP1. Работа постоянно с Интернетом. Особенность такова, что не на одном нет аськи и прочих программ.
Итог: заражен только один, да и то довольно старыми вещами.
Другой офис: 4 - ХР Home SP2, 2 - ХР Professional SP2. Фаервалл только встроенный виндусовый. Ограничений на посещение сайтов нет. Задачи те же самые.
Итог: все чистые.

Все как правильно было замечено, зависит от "прокладки" между стулом икомпьютером.

----------


## Макcим

> Снять галочку 'использовать plugins' НЕ решение, Shark... )))
> 
> Paul


Почему?

----------


## Shark

> Странная тема какая-то получилась. Мини-перебранка на 5 страниц


Просто товарисч Surfer решил "поправить" людей, которые все усилия прикладывают к оздоровлению чужих компьютеров и делают это на общественных началах.

А говорить одни и те же вещи - занятие утомительное и непродуктивное.
Вот и на подсрыве все.




> Все как правильно было замечено, зависит от "прокладки" между стулом икомпьютером.


Не могу не согласиться. Человеческий Фактор - двигатель многих неприятных вещей.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Почему?


Там отдельное "руководство" для запуска есть.
В настройках - вкладка "дополнительно" - Загрузки.

Те, которые с МедиаПлеером - особенно опасны.

----------


## Ego1st

> Снять галочку 'использовать plugins' НЕ решение, Shark... )))
> 
> Paul


хватит за глаза, проверенно не одним десятком нездоровых сайтов, правда отключены еще скрипты=))
эксплоиты используються в основном на популярные приложения, которые отключаються как раз этой галкой..

----------


## Макcим

> Там отдельное "руководство" для запуска есть.
> В настройках - вкладка "дополнительно" - Загрузки.
> 
> Те, которые с МедиаПлеером - особенно опасны.


Не согласен, при снятии галочки о которой Вы говорили, плагины может и грузятся, но не работают.

----------


## Geser

Правила действительно многих пугают. Я за то что бы упростить их убрав HJT и курит

----------


## rubin

CureIT можно убрать, только предложим какую-то другую альтернативу лечения файловых вирусов.
HJT в принципе можно убирать, но только после 100% выполнения его функций AVZ

----------


## Geser

> CureIT можно убрать, только предложим какую-то другую альтернативу лечения файловых вирусов.
> HJT в принципе можно убирать, но только после 100% выполнения его функций AVZ


Файловые вирусы на сегодня редкость. Курит можно советовать в процессе лечения при подозрении на наличие файлового вируса.
По поводу HJT, нужно написать Олегу что конкретно нужно добавить, и , вероятнее всего это будет в следуючей версии.

----------


## Макcим

> Я за то что бы упростить их убрав HJT и курит


HJT пока не трогать. Казусы ещё бывают http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=87

Курит тоже не убирать. Если у клиента зоопарк, скрипты будут километровые.

----------


## Geser

> HJT пока не трогать. Казусы ещё бывают http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=87
> 
> Курит тоже не убирать. Если у клиента зоопарк, скрипты будут километровые.


Правила читают до 700 человек в день. Из них обращается за помощью менее 1%. 
Самые лучшие правила не имеют смысла если они слишком сложны и мало кто хочет их выполнять.
Я считаю что курит и HJT должны советоваться в процессе лечения при наличии необходимости. Но не должны быть прописаны в правилах как обязательные.

----------


## Макcим

Может как раз Курит помогает 99% пользователям? Мне жалко хелперов, если каждый день будет приходить 700 человек с однотипными зловредами... Сейчас идет отбор, приходят те, кому помощь действительно нужна.

----------


## borka

> Может как раз Курит помогает 99% пользователям?


Хм... А что, в это трудно поверить?

----------


## Ego1st

> Самые лучшие правила не имеют смысла если они слишком сложны и мало кто хочет их выполнять.


если человек не готов выполнять правила, значить помощь ему особо и ненужна..

----------


## PavelA

Смотря, что иметь в виду под 99% - это посетители "Помогите!", или вообще пользователи Инета.  :Wink: 
У меня такое мнение, что из тех, которые читают Правила 10% используют Куре-Ит, да и то в случае, если они хоть немного знакомы с антивирусными программами.
Остальные пытаются и довольно успешно делать логи AVZ & HJ.

----------


## Geser

> Может как раз Курит помогает 99% пользователям? Мне жалко хелперов, если каждый день будет приходить 700 человек с однотипными зловредами... Сейчас идет отбор, приходят те, кому помощь действительно нужна.


Сомнительно. МНогие из пришедших за помощью имеют ошметки нескольких антивирусов. Т.е. к нам идут только после того как обычные методы не помогли. Так что сканирование еще одним антивирусом в основном ничего не даст.
Кроме того, большинство выполняющих правила курит не скачивают и не сканируют им.

И потом, я уже писал выше. Если ком очень загажен можно попросить просканировать куритом, а потом повторить логи. Это лучше чем всех сразу заставлять.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Сообщение от Maxim 
> 
> Может как раз Курит помогает 99% пользователям? 
> 
> 
> Хм... А что, в это трудно поверить?





> Я за то что бы упростить их убрав HJT и курит
> ...
> Кроме того, большинство выполняющих правила курит не скачивают и не сканируют им.


Предлагаю на следующей неделе провести эксперимент. Убрать из Правил HJT и курит. По результатам принять окончательное решение. А то говорить об этом можно бесконечно.

----------


## Geser

> Предлагаю на следующей неделе провести эксперимент. Убрать из Правил HJT и курит. По результатам принять окончательное решение. А то говорить об этом можно бесконечно.


Я за

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Ладно, курит можно убрать. HJT не трогать до тех пор, пока AVZ не будет доработана.

----------


## rubin

Согласен насчет



> Если ком очень загажен можно попросить просканировать куритом, а потом повторить логи. Это лучше чем всех сразу заставлять.


Все равно мало кто сканит на самом деле...
Давайте попробуем предложенный эксперимент?

----------


## PavelA

Я за, но к сожалению, участвовать в помощи не смогу, опять командировка.
Буду просматривать форум со стороны.

----------


## AndreyKa

> HJT не трогать до тех пор, пока AVZ не будет доработана.


Можно и так.
Без революций чтобы.  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> У меня такое мнение, что из тех, которые читают Правила 10% используют Куре-Ит, да и то в случае, если они хоть немного знакомы с антивирусными программами.
> Остальные пытаются и довольно успешно делать логи AVZ & HJ.


Когда CureIt появился в Правилах, количество запросов в "Помогите!" уменьшилось на половину, при том, что в тот момент CureIt был на базе DrWeb 4.33.

----------


## Bratez

> Когда CureIt появился в Правилах, количество запросов в "Помогите!" уменьшилось на половину, при том, что в тот момент CureIt был на базе DrWeb 4.33.


По двум причинам, IMHO:
Одним CureIt'a оказалось достаточно.
Другие посмотрели и сказали "да ну их... легче винду снести" 
Хотя наверно первых все-таки больше...

----------


## Shark

> Согласен насчет
> 
> Все равно мало кто сканит на самом деле...
> Давайте попробуем предложенный эксперимент?



Эксперименты Вы, извините, не на себе ставить будете. Прошу это учесть.

----------


## icon

фу. мерзко. политика началась. 
avptool на подходе что ли?
Интересно когда вирусблокада из друзей на главной исчезнет?

----------


## AndreyKa

> фу. мерзко. политика началась. 
> avptool на подходе что ли?


Правила будут формироваться участниками форума, если им станут их навязывать извне, то форум будет деградировать.
А рядовым пользователям правила обсуждать не следует. Предлагаю эту тему закрыть.

----------


## icon

>>если им станут их навязывать извне, то форум будет деградировать.

Согласен.

----------


## borka

> А рядовым пользователям правила обсуждать не следует. Предлагаю эту тему закрыть.


По большому счету, ее не следовало открывать здесь (в двойном "Оффтопе"). У хелперов, насколько я понимаю, есть закрытая часть форума. Вот там - в кругу своих - и обсуждали бы...

----------


## rubin

Там и так обсуждается 
хм... как бы меня за раскрытие секретов не покарали

----------


## borka

> Там и так обсуждается 
> хм... как бы меня за раскрытие секретов не покарали


Это-то ясно. Если тема открывается доступной для *всех*, то каждый захочет оставить комментарий.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Интересно когда вирусблокада из друзей на главной исчезнет?


Да это формальность, их и так уже нет

----------

